# Netzwerkkarte komplett abmelden!



## PsychoDEFCON3 (3. März 2002)

tach!

Ich möchte gerne das meine Netzwerkkarte nicht gestartet wird, aber das sie trotzdem eingebaut bleibt, also so das ich sie immer wieder an und ausmachen kann, wann ich will! Geht das? Wenn ja, wie?


- Spoon


----------



## NIC140903 (3. März 2002)

du kannst die einfach im gerätemanager deaktiviern, dann wird der treiber beim booten nich geladen


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (4. März 2002)

Danke


----------

